

Want a domain with existing page rank for your startup? - webstartupper
http://www.domainsafrica.com/high-page-rank

======
webstartupper
If you are looking for a domain name for your startup, why not pick one that
already has existing page rank? If you can, why not piggy back on SEO done by
someone else. This is a list of existing domains with high page rank that can
be bought off from various auctions.

What do you guys think?

------
james678
Checked a few domains. Why not change the default registrar from GoDaddy to
Namecheap? Most people in this community hate GoDaddy. (myself included)

~~~
webstartupper
Some of the domains are being auctioned by GoDaddy (TDNAM). They can only be
bought through GoDaddy. There are others that can be bought through Sedo,
SnapNames, Namejet and Dynadot. Unfortunately, there is nothing I can do about
that.

------
Mamady
this is pretty neat - something that would make it better is if you could
'sort' by various properties - i.e. sort by PR.

~~~
webstartupper
Thanks. Will look at adding sorting to the tabs.

